
Show HN: Steno – AI assistant who joins your conference calls to take notes - sr_banksy
https://s10o.com/
======
sr_banksy
Originally built this as a side project. But the whole process has been
fascinating. If you have any questions, feel free to ask away.

~~~
s_willster
What speech recognition engine are you using?

~~~
sr_banksy
Using a combination of Sphinx and Watson. What has been your experience here?

~~~
s_willster
Just a bit with Watson and the Windows speech recognition engine.

~~~
sr_banksy
What are you using it for?

~~~
s_willster
Voice commands for a hardware device. Just saw this today
[http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/23/google-opens-access-to-
its-...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/23/google-opens-access-to-its-speech-
recognition-api-going-head-to-head-with-nuance/)

~~~
sr_banksy
Awesome. Have you looked at [https://wit.ai/](https://wit.ai/)?

~~~
s_willster
I will, thanks.

